# О массаже, мышцах и упражнениях для позвоночника



## MASSAGIST (3 Янв 2012)

Почти 90% головных болей бывают из-за поражения мышц шеи.
-гипер тонус
-спазм
-укорачивание мышци
-триггерный пункт
итд
Так называемые миогенные головные боли.
У каждой группы мышц своя область.
Основными поражающими факторами являются:
-переутомление
-переохлаждение
-нарушение кровообращения
-стресс (психоэмоциональный, физический)
-долгое нахождение в принудительнл сокращенном(укароченном) состоянии
-долгое нахождение в легкой статической нагрузке
-постоянно повторяющееся движение
Как правило это происходит из-за наших привычных поз.

Так например из-за постояно поднятах плеч (облокачивание на подлокотники, на стол, замерзли плечи подняли, сумки в руках или на плече и т.д. ) происходит поражение "мышц поднимающих лопатку" и верхних волокон "трапецивидной мышцы"
Наклон головы в перед -задняя группа мышц шеи из-за статической нагрузки передние(грудиноключичнососцевидная и лесничные) из-а принудительно сокращенного состояния.
И таких вариантов много.
Любая мышца в расслабленном состоянии должна быть мягкой и податливой,
и никаких уплотнений- нитевидного, шаровидного или кокого дркгого характера в ней наблюдаться не должо.

И если мы имеем любое поражение мышцы, то первое что сней надо сделать, это её надо ПРАВИЛЬНО растянуть.
И ненадо забывать, что кровоток в головной мозг идет тоже через шею.
А здесь я уже знаю из многолетней практики, как только мышци шеи будут востановлены Вы забудете про головные боли.
Даже проходит сужение сосудов головного мозга и внутречерепное давление.


----------



## MASSAGIST (5 Янв 2012)

> Тем не менее, боли в спине возникают при резких поворотах, резких подъемах, просто при повороте лежа возникают боли в крестце.


 
Дело в том, что из многолетней практики я знаю точно, что и в спине, даже если есть проблемы в позвоночнике, боли могут быть вызваны пораженными мышцами. Кстати так оно чаще всего и бывает. «Наличие проблемы в позвоночнике и боль в спине, это самостоятельно развивающиеся проблемы» Как говорят большинство врачей "большинство заболеваний у человека идут от позвоночника". Но дело в том, что у этой фразы есть продолжение " а большинство заболеваний позвоночника идут от мышц, которые его окружают". И поэтому проблема в позвоночнике может быть вторичной, а вот из-за чего наступило поражение мышц и что с ними конкретно произошло, это уже отдельная и очень интересная тема. 
И что бы определить какие мышцы проблемные нужно точно обозначить место локализации боли. 

 
А с ногами, уже давно надо было начать делать упражнения и забыть про боль.


----------



## zMarinaz (6 Янв 2012)

MASSAGIST написал(а):


> И что бы определить какие мышцы проблемные нужно точно обозначить место локализации боли.


Если бы еще можно было разобрать на Вашей картинке где там что.


----------



## MASSAGIST (6 Янв 2012)

> Если бы еще можно было разобрать на Вашей картинке где там что.


А разбирать и не надо.
Надо в paint кружочками нарисовать.


----------



## abelar (11 Янв 2012)

MASSAGIST написал(а):


> Как говорят большинство врачей "большинство заболеваний у человека идут от позвоночника". Но дело в том, что у этой фразы есть продолжение " а большинство заболеваний позвоночника идут от мышц, которые его окружают".
> [.


А, у этой фразы есть еще продолжение: большинство заболеваний мышц идут от нервов, которые их иннервируют.
А нарушение иннервации - от поражения нейрона или самого нерва....А, вот что вызывает поражение нерва на участке после спинального ганглия....?
В, общем, все современные музыкальные хиты - всего лишь глубокая арранжировка "Хава Нагила"...


----------



## MASSAGIST (14 Янв 2012)

> А, у этой фразы есть еще продолжение: большинство заболеваний мышц идут от нервов, которые их иннервируют.
> А нарушение иннервации - от поражения нейрона или самого нерва....А, вот что вызывает поражение нерва на участке после спинального ганглия....?


А если поражение мышцы (триггер, спазм, укорачивание и т. д.) произойдет в результате её неправильного "использования", долгое нахождение в принудительно сокращенном (укороченном) состоянии, долгое нахождение в легкой статической нагрузке и т. д. То возрастет осевая нагрузка на позвоночник и тогда, естественно мы получим разнообразные проблемы в самом позвоночнике. И здесь уже получается, что проблема в мышцах первична, и пока мы не восстановим мышцы, позвоночник восстановить не получится. 
Интересно, почему большинство врачей недооценивают мышцы, и отказываются принять тот факт что боль в спине зачастую бывает вызвана именно пораженными мышцами, а не проблемой в позвоночнике.


> Но упражнения на камбаловидную мышцу делаю уже дней пять, не помогают.


Возможно, упражнение делается немного неправильно.
   Самое главное упражнение делать с правильным дыханием.
Через нос делаем вдох, через рот выдох и на выдохе расслабляем мышцу и опускаемся, вдох – выдох опускаемся, вдох – выдох опускаемся и так до тех пор пока мышца полностью не расслабится. В конце делаем удержание.
И никаких пружинящих движений


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2012)

MASSAGIST написал(а):


> долгое нахождение в принудительно сокращенном (укороченном) состоянии, долгое нахождение в легкой статической нагрузке и т. д. То возрастет осевая нагрузка на позвоночник



Почему? Осевая нагрузка это дейсивие гравитации, разве из за изменений мышечных фасадов поменяется масса земного шара?


----------



## MASSAGIST (14 Янв 2012)

> возможно вырабатывается мышечный корсет, который держит позвонки и освобождает корешки от давления грыжи.


А вы покажите хоть одну мышцу, растягивающую позвоночник.


> Почему? Осевая нагрузка это дейсивие гравитации, разве из за изменений мышечных фасадов поменяется масса земного шара?


Нет, масса земли не изменится, а вот на ПДС находящиеся в зоне пораженных мышц идущих вдоль позвоночника, давление увеличится.
Чего только стоит большая поясничная (квадратная) мышца.
Кстати очень часто болит у людей подолгу сидящих (сидячая работа, учеба, езда на автомобиле) или находящихся в наклоне (например, хоккеисты)
И даже при наличии грыж и протрузий, зачастую основная боль исходит от неё.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2012)

MASSAGIST написал(а):


> [Нет, масса земли не изменится, а вот на ПДС находящиеся в зоне пораженных мышц идущих вдоль позвоночника, давление увеличится


Не подходит, мышца идет вдоль нескольких ПДС, а мы наблюдаем как рядом с поражонным ПДС располагается здоровый...


----------



## MASSAGIST (17 Янв 2012)

> Не подходит, мышца идет вдоль нескольких ПДС, а мы наблюдаем как рядом с поражонным ПДС располагается здоровый...


В теории да. Но на практике мы имеем тот факт, что давление в нутрии диска положительное, а дальше все зависит от того, как будет распределено внутреннее давление и на какую дугу фиброзного кольца будет преимущественное воздействие, где в свою очередь быстрее начнут развиваться дегенеративно-дистрофические процессы и, возможность грыжеобразования. Иначе говоря, привычные позы формирую наши болячки, как в нутрии диска давление распределяется не равномерно, так и по отдельно взятым ПДС тоже, а пораженные мышцы в данном случае играют роль «хорошего» катализатора.
Но это одна из причин образования грыж. А если рассматривать непосредственно причину боли, то здесь мышцы могут иногда играть даже  определяющую роль.
И поэтому при постановке диагноза ни в коем случае нельзя их списывать со счетов, как это делают большинство врачей, пытаясь привязать диагноз к тому, что им удалось найти (если удалось). Такие интересные диагнозы получаются.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Янв 2012)

MASSAGIST написал(а):


> В теории да.


Нет, это НЕ в теории это по факту, или вы у кого-то встречали другую анатомию?



MASSAGIST написал(а):


> Но на практике мы имеем тот факт, что давление в нутрии диска положительное, а дальше все зависит от того, как будет распределено внутреннее давление и на какую дугу фиброзного кольца будет преимущественное воздействие, где в свою очередь быстрее начнут развиваться дегенеративно-дистрофические процессы и, возможность грыжеобразования.


 это все замечательно но давайте от общих фраз перейдем к вашим конкретным утверждениям вы заявили: 


MASSAGIST написал(а):


> масса земли не изменится, а вот на ПДС находящиеся в зоне пораженных мышц идущих вдоль позвоночника, давление увеличится


 и я повторю свой вопрос: ПОЧЕМУ В ЛОКАЛЬНО, ТОЛЬКО В  ОДНОМ ПДС, ТОГДА КАК РЯДОМ ВЫШЕЛЕЖАЩИЙ СЕГМЕНТ НЕ ПОСТРАДАЛ? Простой вопрос, дайте, пожалуйста,  на него четкий,  простой и обоснованный ответ исходя из вашей теории первичности поражения мышечной ткани. И прошу много общей теории не пишите, я знаком с биомеханикой мышечных сокращений, установочных поз и т.д., давайте только по сути,  ок?


----------



## MASSAGIST (19 Янв 2012)

> Простой вопрос, дайте, пожалуйста, на него четкий, простой и обоснованный ответ


Ну, если по сути, то внутреннее давление в диске распределяется не равномерно, нагрузка по ПДС распределяется неравномерно, “Где тонко там и рвется”.  А обо всем остальном я писал раньше.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Янв 2012)

MASSAGIST написал(а):


> Ну, если по сути, то внутреннее давление в диске распределяется не равномерно, нагрузка по ПДС распределяется неравномерно, “Где тонко там и рвется”. А обо всем остальном я писал раньше.


а рядом лежащий сегмент который *аналогично с поврежденным находится в зоне тяговых усилий* пораженной мышцы при этом благоденствует и процветает))))) Не подходит,  предлагайте другое обоснование *локальности* процесса))).


----------



## MASSAGIST (22 Янв 2012)

> а рядом лежащий сегмент который *аналогично с поврежденным находится в зоне тяговых усилий* пораженной мышцы при этом благоденствует и процветает))))) Не подходит, предлагайте другое обоснование *локальности* процесса))).


Ну, если бы позвоночник был прямой как палка и люди и люди всю жизнь находились бы в одной позе, то тогда бы не подошло.
А так Вы не видите очевидного и если Вы не можете это понять, то Вам придется это принять как факт.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Янв 2012)

MASSAGIST написал(а):


> Ну, если бы позвоночник был прямой как палка и люди и люди всю жизнь находились бы в одной позе, то тогда бы не подошло.
> А так Вы не видите очевидного и если Вы не можете это понять, то Вам придется это принять как факт.


Палка, в одной позе, я не вижу очевидного...
Если я вас ненароком обидел, то прошу простить меня, но вы не ответели на КОНКРЕТНО ПОСТАВЛЕННЫЙ ВОПРОС, если мышечная компонента первична почему сегмент находящийся рядом с пораженным и подвегается аналогичному воздействию той же пораженной мышцы не страдает как его ближайший сосед? Ответьте о причине такой ситуации и по существу вопроса и без лирики в адрес моей скромной личности.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (23 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Палка, в одной позе, я не вижу очевидного...
> Если я вас ненароком обидел, то прошу простить меня, но вы не ответели на КОНКРЕТНО ПОСТАВЛЕННЫЙ ВОПРОС, если мышечная компонента первична *почему сегмент находящийся рядом с пораженным и подвегается аналогичному воздействию той же пораженной мышцы не страдает как его ближайший сосед*? Ответьте о причине такой ситуации и по существу вопроса и без лирики в адрес моей скромной личности.


 
*Потому* что имеет место различная степень участия сегмента (сегментов пдс) в системе рычага (рычагов) ... рано или поздно все пдс в разной степени выраженности в конкретной "системе рычага (рычагов)" управляемой той же пораженной мышцей будут вовлечены в патологический (патоморфологический) процесс - дело времени (процессы - брадитрофные, поэтому и процесс наблюдения должен быть длительным, а то что в конкретный момент выявлен лишь один дефектный ПДС (locus minoris resistentiae) среди других ПДС в рамках воздействия одной и той же пораженной мышцы, так этот толь ко лишь "точка зрения" и "позиция" в определенном отрезке (разрезе) пространственно-временного континуума ... и т.д. (возможно я не прав, но если И. Зинчук укажет мне на мои ошибки я буду только благодарен ему; поскольку к пациенту необходимо идти освобожденным от всех ложных теорий и заблуждений, а не уходить от него таковым).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2012)

Во как!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (23 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Во как!


"Во как!" следует понимать как "чушь отмочил" или "Во как!" это еще что-то обозначает (непередаваемое нормативной лексикой) ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Янв 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> то что в конкретный момент выявлен лишь один дефектный ПДС (locus minoris resistentiae) среди других ПДС в рамках воздействия одной и той же пораженной мышцы, так этот толь ко лишь "точка зрения" и "позиция" в определенном отрезке (разрезе) пространственно-временного континуума ... и т.д.


Спасибо за подключение к беседе, Олег Владимирович, но пораженный ПДС по соседству с не пораженным,  это не кот Шреднигера,  меняющий свое состояние в зависимости от наличия и поведения субъекта, давайте оставим в покое квантовую механику, мы ведь говорим о макро физике, а не о микро.
Есть факт, два ПДС рядом лежащих в зоне сократительной функции одной мышцы, содружественных функционально и биомеханически. Второе есть утверждение, что поражение этой мышцы привело к дегенерации в одном ПДС. И третье есть вопрос, если этот имеющийся факт вызвала именно мышца. как утверждает MASSAGIST, то почему не пострадал соседний? Все предельно ясно, зачем усложнять и запутывать вопрос плодя дополнительные сущности ( определенном отрезке (разрезе) пространственно-временного континуума ... и т.д.)? Давайте оставаться на позициях анатомии, физиологии, пат. анатомии и пат. физиологии. Пока что теория о первичности поражения мышцы не дает четкого ответа на поставленный вопрос и по этому её истинность вызывает сомнение.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Во как!


))))))


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (23 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Пока что теория о первичности поражения мышцы не дает четкого ответа на поставленный вопрос и по этому её истинность вызывает сомнение.


 
Тогда продолжите наше просвещение и намекните какая теория объясняет возможность изолированного поражения одного ПДС в ряду интактных с ним по соседству ПДС? (надеюсь не воспримите это как медвежью услугу)?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Тогда продолжите наше просвещение и намекните какая теория объясняет возможность изолированного поражения одного ПДС в ряду интактных с ним по соседству ПДС? (надеюсь не воспримите это как медвежью услугу)?


Прошу прощение за молчание длиной в месяц, просто потерял тему.  Если ещё актуально то отвечу. Причина в  возвратном нерве, точнее в связке менискоид -  диск  -  манжетка корешка, риторический вопрос что общего в перечисленных структурах?))))


----------

